# Spiel mit schöner Grafik, bitte testen



## Thammi (27. Mai 2005)

Hi,
ich hab ein Spiel geschrieben und würde mich freuen wenn sich einige von euch es sich mal anschauen bevor ich es endgültig Veröffentliche.
Natürlich ist es vollkommen in Java geschrieben.

Wer es testen will kann es hier downloaden:
http://runningx.knut-tempel.de/Downloads/GremlinGames.zip

Benötigt:
- JRE 5
- GL4Java

Der Quellcode liegt in den Jars bei.
Wer noch mehr Infos will kann sich die Doku anschauen:
http://runningx.knut-tempel.de/Downloads/GremlinGames.pdf

Ich würde mich über Kritik und Lob freuen.


----------



## Reality (28. Mai 2005)

Sieht ziemlich gut aus.
Außerdem hast du dir auch Mühe bei den Kommentaren gegeben. :toll:

LG
Reality


----------



## GagamehlO (29. Mai 2005)

Sehr schön gemacht.
Auch die Kameraführung gefällt mir sehr gut.

Mal ne Frage: Wie lange brauchtest du für dieses Werk?


----------



## SebiB90 (29. Mai 2005)

laut der pdf datei hat es ein Jahr gedauert


> Eine Jahresarbeit von Stephan Thamm im Kurs "Grafikprogrammierung mit OpenGL"


----------



## Griffin (29. Mai 2005)

Naja, ein Jahreswagen ist auch kein Auto das ein Jahr alt sein muss. Er kann auch weniger gebraucht haben.


----------



## Roar (29. Mai 2005)

hehe jo lustig das spiel, nur bleibt bei mir der startbildschirm schwarz, d.h. ich sehe die oberfläche nur, wenn ich das fenster bewege...


----------



## Thammi (29. Mai 2005)

Hi,
danke fürs Feedback.

Man könnte sagen, dass das Spiel in ca. 2 Monaten programmiert habe.
Das mit der Jahresarbeit ist darauf bezogen, dass ich es als solche beim sogenannten Schüler-Rechenzentrum-Dresden (http://srz-dresden.de) abgegeben habe. Dort hab ich nen OpenGL Kurs gemacht.

Ich mach grad noch ein zweites Spiel für Gremlin Games, 4 Gewinnt. Ich update nochmal wenn's fertig ist.


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Mai 2005)

ein Witz ist ja wohl der GL4Installer, der irgendwas ins lib/ext kopieren will

für die gl4java.jar und die paar native libs muss man doch nicht gleich root-Rechte voraussetzen???


----------



## Thammi (30. Mai 2005)

mit dem gl4java ist das nun nicht so einfach ... man muss ja auch beachten, dass je nach betriebssystem verschiedene Bibliotheken runtergeladen werden müssen.

aber den hammer find ich's auch nicht, besonders weil jemand ohne i-net-verbindung am rechner dann blöd da steht


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Mai 2005)

ja und?

lasst doch das JRE bzw JDK verzeichnis in ruhe und entpackt das ganze irgendwo anders hin...


----------



## Thammi (8. Jun 2005)

Hi nochmal,
hier ist das versprochene Update. Neben dem 4-Gewint habe ich noch einige andere Dinge hinzugefügt/verbessert. Gleiche URL wieder.

runningx.knut-tempel.de/Downloads/GremlinGames.zip


----------

